# talkingermany.de



## adrenalina (5 März 2007)

liebe freunde,
bin schon einige Zeit in dem Forum talking germany, und habe mich da uber weitere entwicklungen von den Lebensprognose "fans" informiert. Nun ist die site nicht mehr zugänglich. weiss jemand etwas davon?
Ist jemand in diesem forum, der auch in dem anderen forum aktiv war? weiss jemand, was passiert ist?
herzlichst, Adrenalina


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2007)

*AW:  Talkingermany.de*



adrenalina schrieb:


> Leben*sprognose*


Das hier zitierte Urteil kann zwar auch bei Anderern Anbietern übernommen werden aber es war die VitaActive Ltd. mit "lebens*erwartung*" die da geklagt hatte. Der Unterscheid ist gut am Preis zu erkennen (wenn man ihn findet).


----------



## adrenalina (5 März 2007)

*AW:  Talkingermany.de*

An Reducal:
Ich weiss nicht, was du meinst. Mich interessiert, ob jemand das forum talkinggermany.com kennt? Dort liefen schon seid Monaten Disskussionen über diese lebensprognose/erwartung/genealogie/usw. com/de/ch/....
Jetzt ist die site nicht mehr zu erreichen...
herzlichst, adrenalina


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2007)

*AW:  Talkingermany.de*



adrenalina schrieb:


> An Reducal:
> Ich weiss nicht, was du meinst. Mich interessiert, ob jemand das forum talkinggermany.com kennt?


@adrenalina

er hat dich mißverstanden. Kann allerdings unter der von dir  genannten URL
talkinggermany.com nichts  finden (auch keine Registrierung) 
Auch Google  liefert nichts dazu. Ist der Name richtig geschrieben?


----------



## adrenalina (5 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

dat is de link, die ik altijd gebruikte.
ik was lid van dit forum:
http://www.talkingermany.de


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2007)

*AW:  Talkingermany.de*



adrenalina schrieb:


> http://www.talkingermany.de


*.de !!! da kommen wir der Sache schon näher, die Seite  ist tot , 
zumindest der Googlecache zeigt aber, dass  ein Forum existierte 
http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cach...de/+talkingermany.de&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de

sehr zerrupft, aber ein Beweis für die  Existenz bis zum 4.3.2007 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=talkingermany.de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

die  letzte archivierte Seite  vom April 2006 
http://web.archive.org/web/20060428071806/http://www.talkingermany.de/
merkwürdigerweise ist der Aufruf des Impressums nicht erlaubt

in der ersten Archivversion von 2005 läßt sich das Impressum aufrufen
http://web.archive.org/web/20050103020242/http://www.talkingermany.de/


----------



## adrenalina (5 März 2007)

*AW:  Talkingermany.de*

Was ist wohl mit dem Forum passiert?
Man kann nicht sehen, seid wann er geschlossen ist. Ich war vor zwei, drei  Tagen noch drauf.
Die Leute auf dem Forum haben sehr eng miteinander kommuniziert und haben viele neue Sachen herausgefunden. Ob es wohl damit zu tun hat?


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2007)

*AW:  Talkingermany.de*



adrenalina schrieb:


> Was ist wohl mit dem Forum passiert?


Keine  Ahnung, es ist übrigens doch noch registriert 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php
gib mal talkingermany.de  ein 
kann  auch ein technisches Problem sein

das war wohl der Link/Thread, den du meinst 
http://www.juracafe.de/cgi-bin/forum5/main_config.pl?noframes;read=40174
http://talkingermany.de/2046/


> Re: lebensprognose.com *LINK*



hier im Forum ist es auch schon mal genannt worden 


joho88 schrieb:


> so hallo alle zusammen ich habe im internet etwas gefunden was hier möglicherweise etwas licht ins dunkle bringt :
> [........]
> http://www.talkingermany.de/1202/
> 
> _Text durch den passenden Link ersetzt. MOD/BR_





Julian350 schrieb:


> Zweitens: Dann wäre da noch das hier, ein Internetforum.
> http://www.talkingermany.de/1202/


----------



## adrenalina (5 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

nun gut. danke an alle.
gute nacht
adrenalina


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

ht*p://www.effili.com/

Sollte es hier weitergehen??


----------



## adrenalina (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

hallo,
ich hatte dieses Forum angegeben, in der Hoffnung, das es hier weiter gehen könnte...
Im Moment tut sich aber nicht viel.
let's keep in touch.
herzlichst, Adrenalina


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



adrenalina schrieb:


> ich hatte dieses Forum angegeben, in der Hoffnung, das es hier weiter gehen könnte...
> Im Moment tut sich aber nicht viel.


denke schon:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492


----------



## adrenalina (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Ja, ich meinte eher: nichts Neues.
Aber vielen Dank, dass ihr alle so schnell reagiert.
herzlichst, Adrenalina


----------



## moaa (6 März 2007)

Hallo, wer weiß wo dieses Forum abgeblieben ist??? Seit 3 Tagen bekomme ich beim Aufruf der Seite - dreiteiliges Forum zu Lebensprognose (meine Community) nur ein Error angezeigt... Hallo *MB* und ihr anderen... wo seid ihr??? :cry:


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

schau mal hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187457#post187457


_Threads zusammengelegt _


----------



## moaa (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Jo hab ich schon! Aber meine Hoffnung ist, dass sich auch andere vom alten Forum hier melden und schreiben, wo es weitergeht.
Aber Danke!


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



moaa schrieb:


> Aber meine Hoffnung ist, dass sich auch andere vom alten Forum hier melden und schreiben, wo es weitergeht.


Ihr seid immer willkommen.


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

PS:  eine zweite Seite , die die gleiche Registrierungsadresse hat, ist ebenfalls offline 
http://www.form.de/w3.php?nodeId=3060&lang=1
w*w.designmadeingermany.de

es gibt noch mehr Merkwürdigkeiten
http://www.webwork-magazin.de/
im Cache 
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...signmadeingermany.de&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de

vielleicht weiß er  mehr über den Verbleib
ht*p://www.torstenbergler.de/


----------



## moaa (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Na das ist aber mehr als merkwürdig... :roll: 
Wobei der erste link - http://www.form.de/w3.php? ...  usw. - wieder funktioniert.
Vielleicht werden die Seiten nur überarbeitet?
Aber es gab bereits vor einiger Zeit mal eine Drohung durch einen Anwalt wegen talkingermany.de - Lebensprognose - vielleicht gibts ja ne einstweilige Verfügung oder so...?
Danke für das Willkommen! :-p  Aber es schmerzt trotzdem :schluchz:


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



moaa schrieb:


> Wobei der erste link - http://www.form.de/w3.php? ...  usw. - wieder funktioniert.


Das ist nur eine  Liste, die funktionierte auch gestern 

PS: Google  listet  diesen Thread  als Nr. 3 Treffer für Talkingermany.de
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=talkingermany,de+++&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Hallo, ich komme auch von "Talkingermany" und suche unsere "alte Gemeinde". Ich denke das Forum wurde geschlossen weil u. a. zu viele persönliche Daten wie z. B. Bankdaten öffentlich gemacht wurden (da gibt es ein Gerichtsurteil gegen das Forum einer Verbraucherschutz-Seite, in dem das untersagt wurde, ich kann den Artikel nur nicht mehr finden). Vielleicht trudeln wir hier ja alle ein, wäre schön, es war für viele "Hereingefallene" eine große Stütze nicht allein zu sein und sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Vielleicht findet auch M.B. dieses Seite, er hat von vielen die email-Adressen und könnte das publik machen... und herzlichen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen :smile: 
lg Penelope


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Ich denke das Forum wurde geschlossen weil u.
> a. zu viele persönliche Daten wie z. B. Bankdaten öffentlich gemacht wurden


Genau das ist der Grund, warum es hier sehr rigide Nutzungbestimmungen gibt,
 die den Fortbestand dieses Forums seit mittlerweile weit über fünf Jahren sichern.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen im Forum Allgemeines 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=12 
sich an den entsprechenden Themen zu beteiligen z.B. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Es ist mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Idee, sich erstmal die Regeln für die Nutzung eines Forums durchzulesen (was ich soeben tat :-D ) Vielen, vor allem den jugendlichen Nutzern ist vielleicht nicht bewußt, was man darf und was man besser bleiben lassen sollte. Wobei eine Moderation wie sie hier scheinbar gewährleistet ist immer hilfreich ist.


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Es scheint schon früher Probleme  gegeben zu haben, aus der Archiven des Internet:  


> M. R.
> 15.11.06 - 14:47
> Vertreten durch die Rechtsanwaltskanzlei W.  aus Frankfurt wurde ich als Beitreiber dieses Forums, aufgefordert die hier zuvor stehenden Zeilen zu löschen, in denen zu lesen war, daß es sich bei der Xentria AG um [ edit] handelt, da diese Aussage Ihrer Ansicht nach unwahr, ruf- und geschäftsschädigend sei, obwohl sich viele Hundert Betroffene betrogen fühlen, welche sich unter anderem in diesem Thema mit knapp 700 weiteren Beiträgen dazu geäussert hat


_Zitat unseren NUB  entsprechend editiert _


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Na, da wundert mich ja nichts mehr, gerade in der letzten Zeit, nachdem die meisten Post von Inkasso - Unternehmen und einem RA aus Berlin erhalten haben, wurden die "Dinge" alle beim Namen genannt. Ich befürchte, der Forum-Betreiber hat nun eine Menge Ärger am Hals, ich verstehe aber nicht, warum die Nutzer nicht rechtzeitig darauf hingewiesen wurden. Es konnte ja jeder gerade schreiben was ihm so einfiel... und viele waren (bzw. sind)  wirklich mehr als wütend. Ich bin ja wirklich mal gespannt, wie das noch ausgeht.... ach und danke technofreak für die Recherchen


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Es ist mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Idee, sich erstmal die Regeln für die Nutzung eines Forums durchzulesen


Wenn du schon mal beim Lesen bist  
In diesem Forum stehen wichtige Grundsatzthreads 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37

Insbesondere dieser Thread  ist die juristische  Grundlage für fast alle 
Probleme im Forum Allgemeines.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
nicht erschrecken, es liest sich für einen Laien anfangs etwas ungewohnt, 
aber mit etwas Nachdenken wird vieles klar.


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Danke - im Großen und Ganzen ist mir das alles durchaus bekannt. Ich denke das Forum bei talkingermany diente auch zumindest am Schluss mehr den gemeinsamen Durchhalteparolen. Es gab dort so ein "Gemeinsam-sind-wir-stark"- Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl. Das war/ist besonders für die Kinder/Jugendlichen einfach wichtig, denn auch wenn man weiß, was man rechtlich/organisatorisch machen kann oder sollte, ist es für viele dann doch ein Schock einen Brief vom RA zu bekommen. Basis dieser ganzen Rechnungen sind definitiv massive Einschüchterungsversuche und da tut es den Menschen gut, wenn sie immer wieder hören/lesen, dass sie sich nicht unterkriegen lassen sollen und dass man vor allem nicht allein mit dem Mist ist, in den ja doch unglaublich viele reingetappt sind. Allein zu lesen, dass an einem Tag x Leute die gleiche Post erhalten haben ist doch irgendwie tröstlich oder?


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Allein zu lesen, dass an einem Tag x Leute die gleiche Post erhalten haben ist doch irgendwie tröstlich oder?


Denke schon.  Es gibt aber Grenzen des "Dampfablassens". Ein Forum,  dass 
sich diesen Sorgen und Nöten  befaßt, hat  mehrere Probleme  zu  bewältigen.

 Verhinderung von:
Verstößen gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz
nicht nachvollziehbarer Tatsachenbehauptungen 
Beleidigungen/Schmähungen  im weitesten Sinne 
Posten persönlicher Daten 

Ein Dauerbrenner ist, dass schon hunderte Male dieselben Fragen 
gestellt und beantwortet werden und der nächste Newbie kommt:
 "was soll ich tun?" obwohl die Antwort in den Postings davor steht 

Für den Fall hat sep eine  Standardantwort entworfen, um nicht jedesmal  dasselbe  schreiben  zu müssen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Ein Dauerbrenner ist, dass schon hunderte Male dieselben Fragen
> gestellt und beantwortet werden und der nächste Newbie kommt:
> "was soll ich tun?" obwohl die Antwort in den Postings davor steht



Jap, das hat mich auch immer genervt!


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

ok, das mit dem Zitieren hab ich jetzt vermasselt, da muss ich wohl noch üben


----------



## technofreak (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> ok, das mit dem Zitieren hab ich jetzt vermasselt, da muss ich wohl noch üben


hab´s korrigiert  

Das nachträgliche Editieren eigener Postings ist nach einer  gewissen Anzahl von Postings möglich


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

lautlach... ich werde mich trotzdem beherrschen und dich/euch nicht mit unsinnigen Postings belästigen, nur damit ich sie irgendwann editieren kann... außerdem hab ich ja dich techno... du erledigst das ja prima für mich. Danke


----------



## Susann L. (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme auch von "Talkingermany" und suche unsere "alte Gemeinde".



Hallo Penelope Poe

bekommst du die e-mails von uns? Wenn nicht melde dich bei M. B. Dann nimmt er 
dich in die Liste mit auf

LG 
Susann


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Susann L. schrieb:


> Hallo Penelope Poe
> 
> bekommst du die e-mails von uns? Wenn nicht melde dich bei M. B. Dann nimmt er
> dich in die Liste mit auf
> ...



Hallo Susann, Hallo Penelope

schön Euch hier zu sehen. Hoffentlich treffen wir uns alle wieder

Liebe Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Penelope Poe (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Susann L. schrieb:


> Hallo Penelope Poe
> 
> bekommst du die e-mails von uns? Wenn nicht melde dich bei M. B. Dann nimmt er
> dich in die Liste mit auf
> ...


Hallo Susann, nein ich bin nicht auf MB's mail-liste, ich mag sie hier aber auch nicht reinsetzen 1. wird es nicht gern gesehen und 2. möchte ich mir die viele Spam ersparen. Ich denke, wir werden uns schon irgendwo wiedertreffen  Ich werde mal hier posten, falls sich etwas Neues ergibt Liebe Grüße Penelope


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Hallo Penelope Poe

Wenn MB deine mailadresse  hat, kann ich ihm ja sagen, dass er die schreibet, wenn du möchtest

LG
Susann


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Auf Talkingermany war das alles doch schon länger Thema (letzten September oder so). Was aber hat sich getan, das evtl. jetzt doch schmerzhafteren Widerstand ausgelöst hat? 
Im November konnte man dort lesen 





> Es ist mir ziemlich egal, ob die formal recht haben, wenn die sich auf Geschäftsschädigung und so berufen. Ich denke auch, es gibt genug Rechtsanwälte, die alles machen, wenn die Kasse stimmt. Wir sollten halt immer darauf achten, dass wir nicht Tatsachen behaupten ("das sind ***"), sondern Meinungen äußern ("für mich sind das[ edit ] ").


ein anderer schrieb: 





> schließe diesen thread, oder deaktiviere die kommentarfunktion. es wird dich mehr geld und zeit kosten als dir lieb ist wenn sie dich erst einmal ins visier genommen haben.


Das nächste Mal habe ich mir das angesehen, weil dort ein Artikel einer schweizerischen Zeitung zitiert wurde (Tagesanzeiger). Das Forum war zu diesem Zeitpunkt einer der Toptreffer zur Abfrage eines schweizer Journalisten in Verbindung mit einem abwertenden Begriff für dessen neue Geschäftsideen. Falls jemand Kontakt mit dem Betreiber hat, mich würde sehr interessieren, ob das was damit zu tun hat, dass er die Seite (in seinem Interesse m.E. *endlich!*) vom Netz nahm.


----------



## moaa (8 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

Hallo Susanne L.,
auch ich bin nicht auf M.B.'s Mailliste, er hat auch meine Mail-Addy nicht.
Würde gerne auch Mails bekommen - kannst Du M.B.'s Mail-Addy mal einstellen für mich, damit ich mich bei ihm melden kann...?
Vielen Dank! 
Und Danke an die Betreiber und die Community dieses Forums, die uns aufnahmen und uns ermöglichen, uns vielleicht irgendwie wieder zu finden, wie auch immer.
LG - Moa


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



moaa schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne L.,
> auch ich bin nicht auf M.B.'s Mailliste, er hat auch meine Mail-Addy nicht.
> Würde gerne auch Mails bekommen - kannst Du M.B.'s Mail-Addy mal einstellen für mich, damit ich mich bei ihm melden kann...?
> Vielen Dank!
> ...



@ moaa

Werde MB nachher mal fragen ob das OK ist wenn ich seine mailadresse hier reinstelle ,damit der rest uns auch wiederfindet.


LG
Susann


----------



## DeJu (8 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @ moaa
> Werde MB nachher mal fragen ob das OK ist wenn ich seine mailadresse hier reinstelle ,damit der rest uns auch wiederfindet.
> LG
> Susann



*Bitte keine Mail-Adressen hier einstellen.* Diese werde gelöscht, vgl. NUB.
Damit schützen wir die die Inhaber vor SPAM. Ausnahmen müssen von einem der Admin. genehmigt werden und zwar nur auf Wunsch des Adressen-Inhabers. Manchmal haben Journalisten solche Wünsche. Sie haben aber dann auch ein Wegwerf-Mail-Adresse.

Zum Austauschen solcher Information bitte hier anmelden und per PN - Persönlicher Nachricht - austauschen.


----------



## gesine (8 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Susann, Hallo Penelope
> 
> schön Euch hier zu sehen. Hoffentlich treffen wir uns alle wieder
> 
> Liebe Grüße Jürgen




Schönen guten Morgen :-D 

..ich dachte schau mal nach talkingermany und was seh ich da?, an dritter stelle dieses forum gefunden, vor allem aber einige forumsschreiber von dort.

Ich bin also neu hier, in Diesem. Ich werde versuchen nichts zu machen, was hier Ärger verursachen könnte. "versprochen" :scherzkeks: 

Venus, Susann, Jürgen aber auch alle nun ungenannten, da wir das im alten Forum ja bis zum Abwinken alles wissen, wer Wer ist, geht das ja auch allerbestens mit Abkürzungen als Nennung. Ich denke doviel Neues wird es sowieso nicht zu vermelden geben? :sun: 

Bin gespannt wer sich hierher noch verläuft *gg*

Einen wunderschönen Sonnentag wünscht

Gesine :sun:


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*

hab bei verbraucherrechtliches.de  einen Hinweis gesetzt  ( #787 ) 

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/?p=109&cp=79#comments


----------



## Penelope Poe (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo Gesine  schön dich auch wieder hier zu lesen. So langsam findet man sich wieder :smile:  Susann, wenn du dich hier anmeldest, bzw. MB können die Email-Adressen über die persönlichen Mitteilungen weitergegeben werden. Bitte nicht hier öffentlich ins Forum stellen ok? Ansonsten hat sich in der "Sache" momentan wohl eher wenig getan??? LG Penelope


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Susann, wenn du dich hier anmeldest, bzw. MB
> können die Email-Adressen über die persönlichen Mitteilungen weitergegeben
> werden.


Es empfiehlt sich, sich anzumelden, weil im Forum Allgemeines, in dem die Probleme besprochen  werden, Anmeldung erforderlich ist um posten zu können.


----------



## Susann L (8 März 2007)

*AW: Talkingermany.de*



DeJu schrieb:


> *Bitte keine Mail-Adressen hier einstellen.* Diese werde gelöscht, vgl. NUB.
> Damit schützen wir die die Inhaber vor SPAM. Ausnahmen müssen von einem der Admin. genehmigt werden und zwar nur auf Wunsch des Adressen-Inhabers. Manchmal haben Journalisten solche Wünsche. Sie haben aber dann auch ein Wegwerf-Mail-Adresse.
> 
> Zum Austauschen solcher Information bitte hier anmelden und per PN - Persönlicher Nachricht - austauschen.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis den ich natürlich befolge


----------



## Abacus77 (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo Gesine, Susann, Penelpe, Jürgen

Schön mal wieder was von euch zu hören. Auch ich habe als Lepro-Geschädigter das talkingermany Forum seit längerem mitverfolgt. 
Die Infos waren einfach super.

Ich hoffe dass sich die Forumschreiber von dort alle wiederfinden.

Gruss

Abacus77


----------



## willi (8 März 2007)

*"lepro-fangemeinde"*

hallo ihr lieben!
freut mich das hier sich wieder einige gefunden haben nachdem "talkingermany" gesperrt wurde. weis jemand etwas genaueres darüber?
und wo ist MBBBBBBBBB!!

lg. willi!


----------



## gesine (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo Willi,

da habe ich genausowenig ahnung wie du, ich denke M.B. hat heute abend ne menge mails zu lesen und wird sich dann auch sicher hier mal melden. davon gehe ich aus.....

:-D  gesine


----------



## Susann L (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Hallo Gesine  schön dich auch wieder hier zu lesen. So langsam findet man sich wieder :smile:  Susann, wenn du dich hier anmeldest, bzw. MB können die Email-Adressen über die persönlichen Mitteilungen weitergegeben werden. Bitte nicht hier öffentlich ins Forum stellen ok? Ansonsten hat sich in der "Sache" momentan wohl eher wenig getan??? LG Penelope


Hallo Penelope

Wo finde ich das,das man privat mit einem schreiben kann.

LG
Susann


----------



## Penelope Poe (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Ganz oben in der Leiste auf "Kontrollzentrum" bei "private Nachricht" usernamen eingeben und lostippen :-D


----------



## pfalzschwoab (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß bei talkingermany ein technisches Problem vorliegt. Wenn Internet-Services dahinterstecken würde, würden ja die anderen Seiten noch angezeigt.

Bei mir gibts noch nichts Neues.

Liebe Grüße J.S.


----------



## adrenalina (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo an alle talking germany fans,

beruhigend zu wissen, dass viele von uns wieder in einem Forum sind, und uns weiter austauschen können. 
ich hoffe auch, dass der Martin keine Schwierigkeiten bekommen hat wegen uns. Wir halten uns auf dem Laufenden. 
herzlichst, Adrenalina


----------



## adrenalina (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

liebe Freunde,
vielleicht ist es schwer für ihn, eine nachricht zu hinterlassen, sonst hätte er es sicherlich getan. Ich meine, vielleicht ist er in schwierigkeiten.
Wie kann man mit M. R. in verbindung treten?

herzlichst, Adrenalina

_Name gekürzt. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. MOD/BR_


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



pfalzschwoab schrieb:


> ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß bei talkingermany ein technisches Problem vorliegt.


Na ich weiß nicht.  Für talkingermany.de  steht  de facto an  2. Stelle bei Google  dieser 
Thread nach  talkingermany.de selbst als Haupttreffer 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=talkingermany.de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
so wie ihr  das gefunden habt, sollte das für ihn ja wohl auch nicht zu schwer
 zu finden sein und  mal eine Notiz oder einen Hinweis zu hinterlassen und auch bei
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/?p=109&cp=79#comments
wäre eine  Möglichkeit für eine  Info


adrenalina schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es schwer für ihn, eine nachricht zu hinterlassen, sonst hätte er es sicherlich getan.


wirklich so schwer? er braucht sich nicht mal anzumelden...


----------



## adrenalina (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Naja,vielleicht hat er jetzt was anderes im Kopf, Schwierigkeiten, die ihn daran hindern, sich weiterhin mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen?

ich weiss es nicht, ist ja nur so ein gedanke, den das Forum machte einen seriösen eindruck, so, dass man nicht erwartet, dass er ohne Grund vom Netz geht und nichts mehr von sich hören lässt.


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



adrenalina schrieb:


> ich weiss es nicht, ist ja nur so ein gedanke, den
> das Forum machte einen seriösen eindruck, so, dass man nicht erwartet, dass er
> ohne Grund vom Netz geht und nichts mehr von sich hören lässt.


Ohne  Grund bestimmt nicht, aber vielleicht waren die Geister, die dort gerufen 
wurden, zu übermächtig geworden. Wir haben einige Erfahrung auf dem Sektor 
und nicht aus Schikane sind unsere Nutzungbestimmungen so rigide.
Ein Forum, das tot is, weil der Betreiber   in den finanziellen Ruin getrieben wird, 
wegen rechtlich angreifbarer Postings,  nützt höchstens  den Firmen,  gegen die
 angekämpft werden soll.


----------



## adrenalina (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Ja, da hast du recht. Man soll den Firmen nicht das vergnügen machen.
Darum muss man strategien erfinden, wodurch man trotz allem frei miteinander kommunizieren kann. man könnte zum Beispiel vor jeder behauptung  das Wort "hilfsweise" setzen, und schon ist man aus jedem schneider. Oder seh ich das falsch?  
herzlichst,
Adrenalina


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



adrenalina schrieb:


> man könnte zum Beispiel vor jeder behauptung
> das Wort "hilfsweise" setzen, und schon ist man aus jedem schneider. Oder
> seh ich das falsch?


Wenn das so einfach wäre...Du, aber nicht der Betreiber.

Man muß sich erst mal klarmachen, was eigentlich gewollt ist  und erreicht 
werden soll.

1. Betroffenen Hilfestellung zu geben:  Nicht dem einzelnen, weil das verboten ist, 
aber als allgemeine Hinweise. Das erfolgt hier in ausführlicher Form 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37
insbesondere hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

2. "Dampfablassen". Ja, aber immer im Rahmen der  gesetzlichen Vorschriften. 
Vermutungen, Behauptungen, Schmähungen, Beschimpfungen usw helfen  nur
 den betroffenen Firmen juristische Fallstricke zu legen.

3. Den Unternehmen das Handwerk zu legen? Vergiß es, sorry, aber so ist es.


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Guten Morgen Talkingermany-Mitglieder :sun: 

Ich werde mich dann auch erstmal hier rumtreiben, ist vielleicht etwas einfacher als mit Emails wie in den letzten Tagen. Ich sage den anderen auch noch Bescheid. Ich werde dennoch täglich nach der Seite schauen, ob sie wieder funktioniert.

LG, Sandra H.


----------



## Penelope Poe (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Guten Morgen, also an alle die noch hoffen, dass talkingermany nur ein technisches Problem hat ... ich würde es hoffen, allein mir fehlt der Glaube. Auf den Seiten von Verbraucherrechtliches hab ich dieses hier gefunden:


"Die Firma Vxxxx Ltd. - Betreiber von lebensxxxx.de und iqxxx.de - hat vor dem Landgericht Memmingen gegen die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirkt (Urteil vom 19. September 2006, Az. 1H O 1436/06).

Gegenstand des Rechtsstreits ist ein Forum, das die Verbraucherzentrale für minderjährige Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet betreibt (Dein Ding). Die Vxxxx Ltd. störte sich daran, dass in diesem Forum auch ihre Mahnungen samt Kontodaten veröffentlicht wurden. Zu Recht, wie das Landgericht Memmingen entschied. Denn diese Daten könnten durch Dritte missbraucht werden – etwa für Racheakte an der umstrittenen Firma. Die Verbraucherzentrale geht nun in Berufung.

Nähere Informationen bei Dialerschutz.de"

Hat jetzt noch jemand Zweifel daran, dass der Betreiber von tg in Schwierigkeiten ist? Im Forum wurden ständig ALLE Kontodaten und Bankverbindungen, ALLE Namen und Adressen etc. veröffentlicht. Meine Meinung: Diese Firmen klagen durchaus wenn sie Aussicht auf Erfolg sehen. Was uns Hereingefallene ja trösten sollte, da haben sie wohl doch berechtigte Zweifel. 

Ich hoffe ich hab alles korrekt ausgeixxt - falls nicht, sorry für die Mühe die ich mache :-D 
LG Penelope


----------



## Venus (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo zusammen,aaah, ich habs geschafft! Jetzt bin ich auch hier angekommen! Hoffe, dass alle sich hier einfinden, ansonsten im Westen nix Neues!
LG, Venus


----------



## Susann L (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Venus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,aaah, ich habs geschafft! Jetzt bin ich auch hier angekommen! Hoffe, dass alle sich hier einfinden, ansonsten im Westen nix Neues!
> LG, Venus


Hallo Venus

Schön dich zu sehen

LG
Susann


----------



## Lyn Lustig (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo, 
ich habe auch hierher gefunden. Ich war echt traurig, dass es unser altes Forum nicht mehr gibt.:wall: 
Lyn Lustig


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Na, langsam versammeln wir uns ja wieder. Klar, wir konnten da alles reinschreiben, aber wenn es ein Verfahren gegen ihn wegen der Seite gäbe, müßte man doch was im Netz darüber finden. Und danach hatte ich ja auch schon gesucht und nix gefunden. Naja, da können wir nun spekulieren wie die Blöden, wir werden einfach mal abwarten müssen, vielleicht reagiert er ja auch auf die Post, die er von Paul usw. erhalten hat. 

Bei uns ist der aktuelle Stand so:

Ich habe seit November nichts bekommen, mein Schatz hatte ja am 09.02.07 Post von GG aus Berlin bekommen, da hatte ich ihm ja gemailt, daraufhin schrieb er am 15.02., er würde das alles prüfen und sich melden, falls er die Forderung dennoch eintreiben will. Nun hatte ich am 27.02. mal per Email nachgefragt, was denn nun ist, aber darauf habe ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. Vielleicht hat er das Mandat ja schon niedergelegt, weil er Angst vor uns hat? :scherzkeks: 

Hat denn irgendjemand seit dem 19.02.07 irgendwas von GG aus Berlin bekommen? Emails, Briefe?


----------



## Hotdogboy (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



sanne501 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Talkingermany-Mitglieder :sun:
> 
> Ich werde mich dann auch erstmal hier rumtreiben, ist vielleicht etwas einfacher als mit Emails wie in den letzten Tagen. Ich sage den anderen auch noch Bescheid. Ich werde dennoch täglich nach der Seite schauen, ob sie wieder funktioniert.
> 
> LG, Sandra H.


Hallo
Ich denke er hat keine rechtlichen Probleme, sondern einfach nur mit seinem Rechner. einfach das WE abwarten und schauen.


----------



## Venus (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo Sandra,
bei uns kam der 1. Inkasso Brief am 7.2. mit Frist 23.2. Seitdem ist langweilige Pause! Ich glaub die sind so beschäftigt mit ihrer Filiale in Tort*la, dass sie bei uns hier nicht mehr hinterher kommen!
Neulich, in unserem "alten" Forum hab ich ja mal versucht, deren Verdienst zu überschlagen. Seht mal alle, was die VZ dazu sagt:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/11/10/auswertung-der-umfrage-zu-internet-abo-fallen/
Die Statistik ist interessant, finde ich!
Ich weiß auch nicht ob das mit dem Link jetzt funktioniert hat...
LG,
Venus


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ Hotdogboy

Das ist ja auch meine Vermutung. Und zur Not bleiben wir alle hier oder suche uns was anderes


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ Venus

Ichhabe das gefühl, GG aus Berlin hat den Fall niedergelegt. Ich werde jetzt einfach noch ne Woche warten, habe jetzt eh Urlaub, und dann werde ich ihn mal wieder anschreiben.

Kann natürlich sein, daß IS und DIS uns nicht mehr schreiben, weil es denen zu anstrengend ist, dem Geld hinterherzulaufen, weil sie gemerkt haben, daß wir uns wehren und nicht zahlen. Oder sie haben wirklich zu viel zu tun mit ihrem neuen sonnigen Heim. Ich werde mal ein bißchen googlen, vielleicht äußert sich ja unser Fass-ohne-Boden-Annehmer-Jüngling irgendwo.

Bis später!


----------



## Katuschki (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Okay, so langsam müssten wir ja alle vollständig sein hier. Trotzdem gebe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht auf, dass M.R. KEINE - MAXIMAL TECHNISCHE - Problemen hat und unser altes Forum bald wieder "heile" macht!!! 
Zum Glück scheint ja aktuell nicht allzuviel zu passieren, keine neuen Schreiben, keine neuen Akteure - fast schon langweilig!
Für heute erst einmal allen ein schönes Wochenende und bis die Tage .. in diesem Forum oder "zuhause".
Gruß, Katuschki


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ Katuschki

stimmt, im Mopment ist es echt ruhig und langweilig geworden. Die Spannung läßt etwas nach. 

Habt Ihr heute schon was von M B gehört? Habe heute keine Emails gekriegt, obwohl er mir gestern abend noch geschrieben hat "bis morgen".


----------



## Susann L (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



sanne501 schrieb:


> @ Katuschki
> 
> stimmt, im Mopment ist es echt ruhig und langweilig geworden. Die Spannung läßt etwas nach.
> 
> Habt Ihr heute schon was von M B gehört? Habe heute keine Emails gekriegt, obwohl er mir gestern abend noch geschrieben hat "bis morgen".



@Sanne501

Habe heute morgen eine Zusammenfassung von MB über die vielen mailaddys bekommen.Ist garnicht so einfach alle wiederzufinden.
Habe ihm geschrieben wo er uns findet.

LG
Susann


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ Susann

Das hatte ich gestern auch von ihm bekommen. Aber seitdem habe ich nix mehr von ihm gehört.


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

M B hat mir gerade geschrieben, mal sehen, was er für eine Ausrede hat, warum er sich den ganzen Tag nicht gemeldet hat


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Ich habe gerade was nicht so schönes festgestellt... ich habe ja auch hin und wieder mal den Link http://ralf-eisenreich.de/blog/index.php/2006/09/23/internet-abzocke-xentria-ag/ aufgesucht... die Seite zeigt auch Error 404... das gefäkkt mir gaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nicht!!! ich werde ihm mal schreiben...


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



sanne501 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade was nicht so schönes festgestellt... ich habe ja auch hin und wieder mal den Link http://ralf-eisenreich.de/blog/index.php/2006/09/23/internet-abzocke-xentria-ag/ aufgesucht... die Seite zeigt auch Error 404...


Hier liegt es  nicht daran, dass der/das Blog ingesamt nicht mehr existiert
http://ralf-eisenreich.de/blog/
sondern nur der Unterordner.   Der Grund dafür dürfte  in rechtlichen Problemen liegen.


----------



## sanne501 (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Genau das befürchte ich nämlich auch... und da dort die gleiche Fehlermeldung kommt wie bei talkingermany, wird der M.  von talkingermany auch ordentlich was auf die Mütze bekommen haben. Habe den R.  ja schon angeschrieben, ob er Ärger mit einem der Anwälte gekriegt hat, die für IS und .... tätig sind.


----------



## Ich! (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich jeden Tag erneut versucht habe das alte Forum aufzurufen .. habe ich euch endlich hier wieder gefunden.
Sind ja schon wieder fast alle beisammen.
LG Ich


----------



## Venus (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Ich! schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nachdem ich jeden Tag erneut versucht habe das alte Forum aufzurufen .. habe ich euch endlich hier wieder gefunden.
> Sind ja schon wieder fast alle beisammen.
> LG Ich


Hallo Ich,
schön, dass du hier bist!
LG, Venus


----------



## Ich! (9 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ Venus 
Danke für die liebe Begrüßung !

Hab vorhin gleich mal durchgelesen was es alles Neues gibt ...
Mit unserem alten Forum (welches nun wirklich vielen geholfen hat, mir auch!) .. ist ja schon ziemlich verdächtig! was da an Arbeit von manch einem dring gesteckt hat ... 
Ach ja:
MB verschollen ?    was ist da los ?


----------



## moaa (10 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo,
Gruß an alle Neuankömmlige!
Habe von M.B. heute eine Mail erhalten - also er ist nicht verschollen, hat höchstwahrscheinlich ne ganze Masse zu tun!
Meine Stand ist: Seit 12.12. (Widerspruch meinerseits) NICHTS mehr von Lepro... :-D  Ich hoffe, das wars...

Liebe Grüße an alle Talkingermanyer!
P. S.


----------



## Penelope Poe (10 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo alle Neuankömmlinge, ich muss jetzt doch mal eben etwas los werden, was mehr in den internen Mails angesprochen wird als hier, ich meine aber es sollten auch die lesen, die nicht auf dem Verteiler stehen. 
Noch einmal: Ein zweites Forum zu finden wie talkingermany ist utopisch - selbst wenn, ist es mit 100%iger Sicherheit irgendwann genau so verschwunden wie das Alte. Bei MR von Talkingermany hat es fast den Anschein, als habe er ratzfatz alle seine Foren geschlossen und Fersengeld gegeben - wie auch immer, es geht nicht nur darum, dass ein Forum geschlossen wird, es geht dann leider auch immer um einen Haufen Geld und Ärger. Da gibt es spezielle "Firmen" die darauf spezialisiert sind, im Internet Regelverstöße oder Urheberrechtsverletzungen oder oder ... aufzuspüren - das ist nun mal Realität und da hilft alles Jammern nichts. 
Wer ein seriöses Forum in Anspruch nimmt muss sich nun auch mal an dessen Regeln halten - sonst hat er bald kein Forum mehr. Und der Ton wird nur dann rau, wenn jemand sich a) nicht dran hält oder b) dummes Zeug schreibt. Im Umgang mit der IS ist von uns Betroffenen auch keiner zimperlich - also verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht, man muss sich auch mal Kritik anhören können. Die Welt ist hart und es läuft nicht immer alles mit Glaceehandschuhen. Wobei ich persönlich mich hier recht wohl fühle, mir ist es lieber ich weiß was ich darf und was nicht als irgendwann mit beiden Füßen im Fettnapf zu stehn. Ausserdem kann man sich über die PNs immernoch über nichtöffentliche Dinge austauschen. In diesem Sinne, schönes Wochenende Penelope


----------



## M.B. (10 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



moaa schrieb:


> Hallo *MB* und ihr anderen... wo seid ihr??? :cry:





willi schrieb:


> und wo ist MBBBBBBBBB!!





gesine schrieb:


> da habe ich genausowenig ahnung wie du, ich denke M.B. hat heute abend ne menge mails zu lesen und wird sich dann auch sicher hier mal melden. davon gehe ich aus.....





sanne501 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr heute schon was von M B gehört? Habe heute keine Emails gekriegt, obwohl er mir gestern abend noch geschrieben hat "bis morgen".


Naja, ich werde ja wohl doch etwas mehr vermisst, also melde ich mich auch hier mal. [ edit ]  hat schon recht, ich bin jetzt mit Mails ganz gut beschäftigt, es ist ja auch einiges, was da kommt. Auf der Liste sind jetzt so etwa 30 (!) Leute aus unserem talkingermany-Forum. Bis jetzt wusste ich meist ziemlich bald, dass die schon länger bei talkingermany waren, aber manchmal musste ich auch erst nachfragen. Es sind einfach zu viele geworden, dass ich mir alle sicher merken kann.

Wer noch auf die Liste möchte, kann sich z.B. bei Sandra (sanne 501), Susann, Gesine, Venus oder [edit] (mooa) melden. Die und noch einige mehr haben mein E-Mail. Das ginge dann mit einer persönlichen Nachricht (PN), nur müssen dafür beide registriert sein. So kriege ich dann eine Mail und vervollständige die Liste. Alles, was nicht in ein Forum darf, machen wir ab jetzt eben per Mail über die Liste...

Außerdem noch was zur Sache, nämlich das eigentliche Urteil und nicht nur die Presseerklärung:
http://www.medien-internet-und-recht.de/rss_druckversion_mir.php?mir_dok_id=585

PS: Es gibt berechtigte Hoffnung, dass es in Kürze bei talkingermany weitergeht!!


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



M.B. schrieb:


> PS: Es gibt berechtigte Hoffnung, dass es in Kürze bei talkingermany weitergeht!!


Nach dieser herzergreifenden Wiedersehens- und  Selbstbeweihräucherungshow vom 
anonymen  M.B., sollte man mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückkehren und die  harten 
Facts betrachten

1.  Betreiber  der vier Webseiten und die Impressi waren identisch 
von einem Herrn M.R seines Zeichens freier Webdesigner 

2. registriert sind die   Seiten auf eine gewisse A.B mit exakt  derselben  Adresse 
 ( leicht mit whois zu überprüfen)

3. der Webseitenbetreiber  hat bereits Ende 2006 massive rechtliche Problem 
bekommen, wegen der Inhalte der Postings in seinem  Forum.

4.  offensichtlich kennt niemand die wahre Identität von "M.B." . Es könnte 
genau wie  in"second life" eine  Frau sein.

5. der Webseitenbetreiber muß das Verhalten von M.B gebilligt haben. 
Entweder ist er  oder die Domaininhaberin es selber oder er setzt seine  
gesamte Lebenskarriere wegen der Postings einer/s  ihm Unbekannten aufs Spiel.

6. dem Webseitenbetreiber  müssen alle Anmeldeaddis bekannt sein. Das 
Rate- und Suchespielchen  " wo bist du?", wäre damit eigentlich völlig 
überflüssig.

7: Warum betreibt M.B nicht seine eigene Seite, wenn er nicht der 
Webseitenbetreiber selber sein sollte?

8. Wenn der Webseitenbetreiber das Forum wieder zum Leben erweckt, ist 
ihm anzuraten vorher eine gute Rechtschutzversicherung abzuschließen und  
eine recht ordentliche  Summe vorzuhalten für Auslagen in Form von EVs, 
Abmahnungen und strafbewehrten Unterlassungerklärungen. 

Als Abschluß: In diesem Forum hat sich ein  Moderator  die  Mühe gemacht 
den aus heiterem Himmel heimatlos gewordenen sich zu finden und eine 
Zuflucht anzubieten. Wer hier bleiben will, ist hier sicher weiter willkommen. 
Wer wieder in sein altes Forum gehen will, (sofern es denn wieder existiert) 
kann das tun, ohne  dass ihm jemand hier eine Träne nachweint.
Wenn es dann auch  in fünf Jahren noch existiert reden wir weiter


----------



## sanne501 (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ Captain Picard:

Die Leute, die bei talkingermany Freunde geworden sind und täglich miteinander kommunizieren und einige Foren meiden, weil dort einfach jeder sich selbst der Nächste ist, haben sich hier irgendwie zusammen gefunden in einer Pauderecke. Das dieses von dem Betreiber dieser Seite genehmigt ist oder wie Du meintest, uns quasi Asyl gewährt wird, ist sehr nett. Auf anderen Seiten darf man nicht einmal ein anderes Forum ansprechen, das wird gleich gelöscht und man wird beschimpft. Das finde ich etwas extrem. Ob das hier auch so kommen wird, wird sich zeigen. Wir wollen es mal nicht hoffen. 

Tatsache ist, daß sich von allen von talkingermany super verstehen, keiner ein böses Wort dem anderen gegenüber verliert und sich alle gegenseitig unter die Arme greifen, selbst, wenn sie entweder selbst gar nicht oder oder nicht mehr betroffen sind. In keinem anderen Forum wurde so viel geschrieben, wurden so viele Infos herausgefunden und weitergegeben und alle haben zum Ausdruck gebracht, daß sie sich dort sehr wohlfühlen und ihnen ohne diese Seite einfach etwas fehlt. 

Ich finde, das sollten andere erstmal nachmachen, denn es gibt selten "Gemeinschaften" von so vielen Leuten aus verschiedenen Gesellschaftschichten und Altersgruppen, wo sich jeder mit jedem verträgt, keiner etwas geschriebenes falsch versteht udn bockig antwortet etc. Das habe ich weder im Netz noch in der realen Welt schon einmal so erlebt. Und egal, wie Du darüber denkst, ich bin stolz auf unsere "Truppe", die inzwischen schon so fest zusammen gewachsen ist. Soetwas findet man heutzutage einfach viel zu selten, denn heutzutage ist doch fast jeder sich selbst der Nächste. 

Einen schönen Sonntag für alle!


----------



## Der Jurist (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ sanne501

Dein "altes" Forum in Ehren, aber hier nehmen die Mitglieder der Gemeinschaft auch für sich in Anspruch, dass hier jedem geholfen wird, allerdings nur im rechtlich möglichen Rahmen.
Hier nur ein Beispiel.- Zum Lesen, blaue Schrift anklicken.
Es kann sein, dass hier manchen das Regime streng vorkommt, der Ton etwas rauh ist und so weiter.
Das strenge Regime hat sich aus der Erfahrung entwickelt, dass das Forum unter ständiger Beobachtung gewisser Leute steht, die schon mehrfach den Versuch unternommen haben, mit Hilfe von Justitia den tödlichen Streich zu führen. Dies ist bislang nicht gelungen. Damit auch keine Chance besteht, sind die Moderatoren mit Recht recht rigide. Übrigens die Hilfeleistung hat bislang darunter nicht gelitten.

Der etwas harsche Ton erklärt sich, wenn man die andere Methode, das Forum zu diskreditieren erfahren hat: Man schickt Provocateure und Trolls.
Wer ein wirkliches Problem hat, lässt sich nicht abschrecken.
Siehe das Beispiel da gab es am Anfang auch keine Samthandschuche zu meiner Begrüßung.

Da ich mittlerweile zur "Stammbesatzung" auf der Nutzerseite gehöre, habe ich mich an den Stil gewöhnt und finde ihn angenehm, weil ausgesprochen aufrichtig.
So kann man es auch sehen, finde ich.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



sanne501 schrieb:


> Ich finde, das sollten andere erstmal nachmachen, denn es gibt selten "Gemeinschaften" von so vielen Leuten
> aus verschiedenen Gesellschaftschichten und Altersgruppen, wo sich jeder
> mit jedem verträgt,


Das ist hier nicht anders oder was glaubst du, warum dieses Forum schon solange existiert?
Das  müßt ihr erstmal nachmachen. Ein Forum und sich wohlfühlen ist eine  Sache, 
aber es muß auch (auf Dauer) existieren können. Sonst nützt das ganze  Wohlfühlen nichts.
Euer Forum kenne und kannte ich nicht. Worüber ich nachgedacht und gepostet habe ist eure  Existenzgrundlage.
Wünsche euch alles  Gute.  Du wirst meine  Zweifel an einer dauerhaften Zukunft ohne 
grundlegende Änderungen des Postingverhaltens  nicht  zerstreuen können. Im Netzweltforum habe 
ich diesbezügliche Diskussionen nachlesen können, in denen noch kurz vor dem Ausbleiben
eures  Forums  M.B. voll Stolz auf euer Forum verweist und  wie ungehindert man dort posten könne.
Auch dort wird dem mit großer Skepsis begegnet, ob das auf Dauer gut gehen könnte.


----------



## Penelope Poe (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Also jetzt mal piano Leute, wo ist denn hier ein Problem?? Was ist denn so schwierig daran, sich an ein paar einfache Dinge zu halten, damit ein Forum rechtlich nicht angreifbar ist? So schwer kann das doch nun wirklich nicht sein. Und wo bitte ist hier der Ton rau? Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass wir hier freundlich "aufgenommen" wurden und sich viele erfreut wieder gefunden haben. Wem es hier nicht passt.. no problem... husch weg damit in ein anderes Forum, muss sich niemand genötigt fühlen hier zu posten. Und bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht mitbekommen, dass irgendjemand angegriffen wurde (Spekualtionen über diverse Dinge waren auch bei talkingermany nicht ganz unbekannt). Wir befinden uns hier - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - unter Fachleuten, d. h. wenn jemand dummes Zeug schreibt (rechtlich, fachlich etc.) dann wird man sich hier vermutlich erdreisten, das zu kommentieren. Na und? Ich denke das dient uns eher als dass es schadet und da sollte man nicht Mimose spielen und sich beleidigt abwenden. Aber wie gesagt, das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen. In der Sache geht es ja nun wirklich nicht um Forum oder nicht Forum - der "Feind" lauert auf einem anderen Schauplatz  - gelle :smile:


----------



## technofreak (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schwierig daran, sich an ein
> paar einfache Dinge zu halten, damit ein Forum rechtlich nicht angreifbar ist?


Danke für dein Verständnis der schwierigen Situation, in der sich Forenbetreiber befinden. 
Es gibt leider massive Probleme dabei Usern  Hilfestellung zu geben:

1: das Verbot der Rechtsberatung in Deutschland, was mit Begeisterung von 
einer  bestimmten Spezies von Abmahnanwälten eingesetzt wird, um Foren  mundtot zu machen
2. Abmahnungen, einstweilige Verfügungen  usw von den betroffenen 
Unternehmen, wenn sie auch nur den Hauch einer  Chance sehen auf diesem 
Wege ihre "Plagegeister" loszuwerden 

Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass einer  Reihe von Usern nicht klar ist, dass 
ein Forum kein heimisches Kaffeekränzchen ist, sondern dass jeder aber auch
 jeder insbesondere diejenigen, über die man stocksauer ist, alles aber auch 
alles mitlesen   und  darauf prüfen, ob man den  Forenbetreiber über rechtliche Tricks "abschießen" kann.
Wenn man das nicht will und ungehemmt austoben möchte, muß man ein  privates Forum
 einrichten, zu dem nur handverlesene User Zutritt haben.


----------



## sascha (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Technofreak hat das Kernproblem schön auf den Punkt gebracht. Heutzutage ist es in Deutschland weitaus einfacher, Leute gnadenlos im Internet abzuzocken, als ein Verbraucherforum zu betreiben. Für Ersteres reichen Skrupellosigkeit und   Menschenverachtung. Für Letzteres brauchst du ein klasse Team, mehrere Juristen, eine gut gefüllte Kriegskasse, strenge Regeln und ein dickes Fell. 

Mit Kaffeekränzchen hat das also tatsächlich wenig zu tun. Umso dankbarer bin ich den Mods, die unser Forum hier am Laufen halten. Und auch ich bitte einfach alle Gäste darum, sich an unsere Regeln zu halten. Wer das macht, wird sich garantiert auch bei uns wohlfühlen.


----------



## moaa (11 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo Sascha,

vielen Dank für Deine Worte, ebenso ein Dank an Technofreak.  Das alles sind sehr verständliche und auch logische Worte/Forderungen und keiner von uns ist hier angetreten sich dem zu widersetzen, dessen könnt ihr versichert sein!

Aber der Herr Captain Picard hat sich doch etwas sehr merkwürdig und befremdlich, fast verletzend entäußert! Und da muss man dann doch sagen: 
Wenn wir Euch hier nicht willkommen sind, dann sagt es doch bitte gleich, und zwar klar und deutlich, anstatt solch ironisch-verletzende Reden zu schwingen!

Gruß
Moaa


----------



## Der Jurist (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

@ moaa

Mach mir mein CP nicht an. Das meinte ich mit dem hier herrschenden Ton. Der alte Brummelkopf CP hat uns schon manchen Ärger erspart, weil er nämlich u.a. Trolls vertreibt.
Niemand will hier jemanden vertreiben, wenn er mit ehrlichen Absichten hier hergekommen ist. Nur dieses Forum hat eben auch Feinde und deshalb seine Eigenheiten entwickelt, so wie sie sind, übrigens wie wohl euer altes sie auch hatte.
Das mag gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, lohnt sich aber, insbesondere wenn man ein Problem hat. Schließlich haben Foren-Mitglieder bislang immer eine Gegenstrategie gegen unlautere Geschäftspraktiken im Netz gefunden und ihre Erfahrungen hier weitergegeben. Über Erfahrungen und Rechtsauslegungen im eigenen Fall darf nämlich berichten. Ratschläge im Einzelfall sind verboten.
Diesen Widerspruch hat das Forum hier bislang gut auflösen können. CP und solche Foren-Veteranen wie ich werden dafür sorgen, dass dies auch in Zukunft so bleibt.


----------



## Devilfrank (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

The captain hat einfach mal eine Darstellung geliefert, wie sich "talkingermany" von außen besehen darstellt und diese Darstellung sollte schon nachdenklich machen. Und das CP kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt, wenn es um die Fakten geht, zeigt sich schnell, wenn man hier mal ein bischen rumstöbert. Das hat schon so manchem Hilfesuchenden hier die Augen geöffnet.

Nochmal: Hier ist jeder willkommen, der die >> Nutzungsbedingungen << einhält. Und an den überwiegend sachlichen Ton hier - nun - da kann man sich gewöhnen oder es lassen. Das bleibt Jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Mich irritiert die Tatsache etwas, dass hier um ein Thema: 





adrenalina schrieb:


> Lebensprognose "fans"


geplaudert wird, dass es im allgemeinen Teil schon mehrfach gibt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41890
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492
und dann z. B. hier und hier.

  In den Leitthreads 1. und 2. gibt es alle Informationen für Betroffene von Betroffenen oder Leuten, die sich (anscheinend) auskennen, untermauert mit Links zu entsprechenden Fundstellen und rechtlichen Hinweisen, z. B. > HIER < und > HIER <.

  Wenn dann aber behauptet wird, dass 





sanne501 schrieb:


> ... talkingermany ... In keinem anderen Forum wurde so viel geschrieben, wurden so viele Infos herausgefunden ...


…dann runzelt sich mir die Stirn. Wer auch immer annimmt, das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen, kann das gern tun. Doch wenn neben den Hauptthemen noch ein Nebenschauplatz in einem Forum existiert, dann langweilt das diejenigen (wie mich z. B.) die ohnehin schon engagiert und womöglich auch erfolgreich mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln dem Verbraucherschutz unter die Arme helfen.


----------



## pittiplatsch72 (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



sanne501 schrieb:


> ... Das dieses von dem Betreiber dieser Seite genehmigt ist oder wie Du meintest, uns quasi Asyl gewährt wird, ist sehr nett. Auf anderen Seiten darf man nicht einmal ein anderes Forum ansprechen, das wird gleich gelöscht ... Das finde ich etwas extrem. Ob das hier auch so kommen wird, wird sich zeigen. Wir wollen es mal nicht hoffen.



:steinigung: Auch auf die Gefahr, dass man mich jetzt in der Luft zerreist:

In anderen Foren wird gemäß derer Forenregeln z.B. nicht geduldet, dass offen auf andere Foren verwiesen wird. 
Dies hat zum Teil rechtliche Ursprünge - als Beispiel kann man durchaus talkingermany  heranziehen.
Andere Links werden zumindest unklickbar gemacht, so dass unbedarfte User nicht durch ihre Unachtsamkeit in weitere oder die selben Probleme geraten. :banned:
Was für computerbetrug und dialerschutz im Forum bezüglich der Regeln gilt 
- ich kann die restriktive Haltung nur befürworten.
Wenn man den Betroffenen helfen möchte, dann vernünftig und [halbwegs] geordnet und nicht wild durcheinander.

In diesem Sinne:
Viel Erfolg im Kampf gegen unlautere Methoden diverser Anbieter


----------



## Penelope Poe (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



pittiplatsch72 schrieb:


> Was für computerbetrug und dialerschutz im Forum bezüglich der Regeln gilt
> - ich kann die restriktive Haltung nur befürworten.
> Wenn man den Betroffenen helfen möchte, dann vernünftig und [halbwegs] geordnet und nicht wild durcheinander.



Hallelujah.. ich bin nicht allein


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Hallelujah.. ich bin nicht allein


Hier ist nie jemand allein. Wer hier Fragen stellt, bekommt sie soweit wie möglich 
beantwortet. Hab mich bisher zurückgehalten.   Aber was ich aus cp´s 
Informationen entnehme, ist größte Vorsicht  angebracht. Ein Betreiber, der schon
so massive Probleme bekommen hat  (aus dem Google  Cache abzulesen)  und 
anscheinend nichts daraus gelernt hat, den   sehe ich hier mit größtem Mißtrauen.
Dieses Forum möchte ich nicht missen!  (auch ohne Streicheleineinheiten)
ob  talkingermany.de existiert oder nicht, ist mir völlig egal


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



moaa schrieb:


> Aber der Herr Captain Picard hat sich doch etwas sehr merkwürdig und befremdlich, fast verletzend entäußert!


was ist daran verletzend? Zieh dir keine fremden Schuhe an. Ihr findet hier einen  Unterschlupf um 
euch wieder zufinden.
Inhaltlich hab ich nichts  gesehen außer (verständlicher ) Freude darüber sich wiedergefunden zu haben.
Soweit so gut. Dann taucht hier ein anonymer Poster namen M.B. auf und ich recherchiere:
Was ich dabei entdeckt hab, ist alles  andere als vertrauenerweckend. Antworten darauf  gibt es bis jetzt nicht 
 Wenn sich User einer so undefinierbaren Person anvertrauen wollen: Bitte  schön, mein Bier ist es nicht.
Aber hier möchte  so jemanden nicht sehen, dieses Forum ist mir wichtiger als irgend  ein Forum sonst. 
Klagegesänge über die Schlechtigkeit der Welt insbesondere über schräge Vögel im Internet hab
 ich mir vor Jahren abgewöhnt

Das Problem wird analysiert, eine   Lösung wird angeboten:  that´s it 

Es gibt noch mehr im Internet als den Rest seines  Lebens  sich darüber aufzuregen, dass es 
Abzocke im Internet gibt. Das gab es schon, als ich meine ersten Schritte im Internet 
unternahm  und die Abzocke  war bei weitem  brutaler als heute  (Dialerabzocke)
 Lernen und  denken ist angesagt: z.B.  "was nichts kostet, ist auch nichts" manchmal sogar  erheblich weniger.


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Lernen und  denken ist angesagt: z.B.  "was nicht kostet ist auch nichts" manchmal sogar  erheblich weniger.


Wir kosten hier auch nix. 
Aber ansonsten: volle Zustimmung!


----------



## mathias (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo an alle alten Talker!!
Endlich hab ich euch wieder gefunden!! Ich war schon ziemlich aufgeregt und konnte es nicht glauben das das forum und all die wichtigen beiträge nun zu ende gehen würden. Ich hoffe das der betreiber keinen ärger bekommt mit dem was wir geschrieben haben.
Danken wollte ich allen die mir auch beim alten schon geholfen haben.
ich hab ja schon ein paar wieder gefunden. Z.B.Sandra (sanne 501), Susann, Gesine, Venus oder P. S. (mooa).
Ich hoffe das mich sandra bei MB melden kann damit ich auch in den verteiler komme.
Also bei mir sieht es soweit ganz ruhig aus.
Hab den ersten Inkasso brief bekommen und das ist auch schon fast 2monate her.
Ich hoffe doch das mich noch jemand kennt aus dem alten Forum damals hieß ich mathias e.....

Vielen Dank!! Und macht weiter so!!
mathias

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dann taucht hier ein anonymer Poster namen M.B. auf und ich recherchiere: Was ich dabei entdeckt hab, ist alles  andere als vertrauenerweckend. Antworten darauf  gibt es bis jetzt nicht


Die würden mich auch interessieren... oder hat schon jemand mitgekriegt, warum *genau* die Seiten offline sind?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die würden mich auch interessieren... oder hat schon jemand mitgekriegt, warum *genau* die Seiten offline sind?


Das kann  wahrscheinlich nur M.B. beantworten. Wenn er weiß,  wann es wieder online geht,
sollte er wissen, wann und *warum *es offline  ging...


M.B. schrieb:


> PS: Es gibt berechtigte Hoffnung, dass es in Kürze bei talkingermany weitergeht!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo,

captain Picard, auch ein Mod sollte nicht über Unbekannte den Stab brechen.
 M.B. hat bei  talkingermany bisher geduldig und ausdauernd den Betroffenen
 und vor allen Dingen jungen  bzw. Minderjährigen mit seinen Erfahrungen und
 genauen Ausführungen geholfen und die Angst genommen. Talkingermany hat
 nach meinen Informationen lediglich technische Probleme und  wird bald wieder
 auf Sendung gehen. Dann seid ihr uns wieder los und braucht erwachsene
 Menschen, die sich hier eigentlich nur austauschen wollen nicht mehr bevormunden.


----------



## dvill (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo


Wer spricht?


----------



## technofreak (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Das Schicksal von talkingermany und seinen Betreibern ist uns ziemlich egal. Wenn 
sie meinen  mit der bisherigen Vorgehensweise überleben  zu können, ist 
das ihre Entscheidung. Das alberne Versteckspiel sind wir aber ziemlich leid, 
daher in dieses Forum mit Anmeldezwang verschoben.

PS: cp ist kein Mod


----------



## sascha (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



> PS: cp ist kein Mod



Aber ein alter Hase hier. Jetzt sei nicht so hart zu ihm


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Aber ein alter Hase hier. Jetzt sei nicht so hart zu ihm


Salve großer Meister  
was ich an der ganzen Geschichte nicht verstehe. Unser Forum dürfte mehr als 
deutlich beweisen haben, auf welcher Seite es steht. Wenn dieses mir 
unbekannte Forum auf derselben  Seite steht, warum setzt sich der Betreiber 
nicht mit unseren Admins/Betreibern   in Verbindung,  um Licht in das Dunkel und Gestrüpp 
der Vermutungen  zu bringen. Die  Adressen sind  sehr leicht zu finden:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
umgekehrt ist es kaum  möglich, da es keine telefonische oder 
sonstige bekannte Email-Adressen gibt.


----------



## Penelope Poe (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Ach, jetzt seid mal nicht so streng, da ist weniger dahinter als ihr vermutet (öhm.. behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal). Die haben sich einfach alle "lieb" - beim gemeinsamen "Feind" ist zur Zeit nix los und da muss man halt über was anderes meckern. Es gibt bestimmt den einen oder anderen - wie z. B. mich - die begriffen haben, dass sie hier bei Problemen kompetent beraten werden (ja, das ist ne Drohung, ich bleibe - aber ich bin auch ganz brav). Ausserdem solls hier Hasen geben... wie süß :sun:  Ich glaube noch nicht mal dass der Betreiber von talkingermay bei dem Thema  mitmischt - aber wie gesagt, nur meine Einschätzung - nix genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Ich glaube noch nicht mal dass der Betreiber von talkingermay bei dem Thema  mitmischt .


Hi, 

das wär aber komisch, wenn ein Betreiber nicht wüßte, was in und  auf seinen Seiten vorgeht.
Schließlich werden ihm dafür die Hammelbeine langgezogen. Hier gäbe es das jedenfalls nicht, 
aber der Name unserer Admins  ist ja auch nicht Hase :-D


----------



## Penelope Poe (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

lautlach... nein nein, ich weiß wer der Hase ist  ich hab doch mitgelesen!
Und komisch ist da in der Tat einiges - hätte sich der Betreiber mehr dafür interessiert, wäre er vielleicht nicht weg vom Fenster???


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> und komisch ist da in der Tat einiges - hätte sich der Betreiber mehr dafür interessiert, wäre er vielleicht nicht weg vom Fenster???


Das könnte sein. Merkwürdig ist vieles an der Geschichte, vor allem dass viel drumherum geredet wird, aber nicht einmal zur Sache Stellung bezogen wird. Lassen wir uns  überraschen. Entweder sie (es sind vier Seiten!) kommen zurück, dann kann man ja  sehen, was los ist oder eben nicht. 
Auch von meiner Seite, jede/r ist willkommen, nur an die Spielregeln muß sie/er sich halten. Kann ja verstehen, das junge Menschen Trost brauchen, das darf aber nicht zur Selbstzerstörung einer Seite führen, weil man ungehemmtes Schimpfen zuläßt. Damit hilft  man nur denjenigen, die auf der anderen Seite stehen.
Hier ist es mehrfach versucht worden, das Forum durch agent provocateurs  in 
Gefahr zu bringen. Deswegen  dieser Kommentar von Heiko 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40724


----------



## Penelope Poe (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das könnte sein. Merkwürdig ist vieles an der Geschichte, vor allem dass viel drumherum geredet wird, aber nicht einmal zur Sache Stellung bezogen wird. Lassen wir uns  überraschen. Entweder sie (es sind vier Seiten!) kommen zurück, dann kann man ja  sehen, was los ist oder eben nicht.



Zur Sache gibts im Moment einfach nichts zu sagen, ich wüßte auch gar nicht was man überhaupt noch dazu sagen kann. Musterbriefe, Verhaltensregeln... das schwirrt doch durch alle Foren, die sich damit beschäftigen. Aufregung gibts erst wieder wenn die nächste Mahnwelle anrollt - manchmal hab ich den Verdacht die arbeiten in Teilzeit, entweder bekommen alle was oder wochenlang keiner. Dann kommen die Standardfragen, die wir alle lieben: Was soll ich tun? Zum Glück wurde die Frage noch nicht so oft beantwortet...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



> "Ich finde es erstaunlich mit welchem Gerechtigkeitssinn diese Männer durch die  Welt wandern. Versuchen auf unseriöse Art und Weise Geld zu machen und wenn man  diese Tat als das bezeichnet, was sie wirklich ist, werden Rechtsanwälte  eingeschaltet, um die Wahrheit zum Schweigen zu bringen."


Das klingt nach völlig berechtigter Wut. Aber was hat "berechtigt" mit "Recht" zu tun? Hmm...



> > > >>ist die Nachfolgeseite der gleichen Internetv***  die sich nun anstelle...
> >
> >
> > aber du hast schon verstanden warum martin alle  beiträge gelöscht hat, oder?
> ...


 Das sind Leute, die keinen Deut besser sind als die, die die Leute *** - just my two cents

Bereits im November stand dort die Warnung 





> schließe diesen thread, oder deaktiviere die kommentarfunktion. es wird dich mehr geld und zeit kosten als dir lieb ist wenn sie dich erst einmal ins visier genommen haben.


 Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so kam.


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



M.B. schrieb:


> PS: Es gibt berechtigte Hoffnung, dass es in Kürze bei talkingermany weitergeht!!


Na hoffentlich dauert es nicht solange wie beim letzten Mal....
Das Forum war schon mal zwischen etwa Februar 2005 und März 2006 vom Netz 
http://www.slanted.de/806


> designmadeingermany ist nach über einem jahr pause
> unter neuem namen wieder am start. talkingermany


----------



## technofreak (13 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich dauert es nicht solange wie beim letzten Mal....


Scheint ein finanztechnisches Problem zu sein. Es gibt Suchmaschinen, die wissen mehr als Google...
dann  besteht ja noch Hoffnung für die Schiffbrüchigen, wünsch euch alles Gute.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Scheint ein finanztechnisches Problem zu sein.


ach so  .....


----------



## moaa (15 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Für alle *NACHZÜGLER*, 
die uns erst jetzt finden und noch nicht angebunden sind: 
bei sanne501, Susann L., Venus oder mir könnt Ihr Euch über PN melden!!!
LG
moaa

PS:
zitat:
_Was ich dabei entdeckt hab, ist alles andere als vertrauenerweckend. Antworten darauf gibt es bis jetzt nicht
Wenn sich User einer so undefinierbaren Person anvertrauen wollen:_
Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, was denn da so entsetzliches entdeckt wurde...!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Wenn   dieses  Forum wieder "auf Sendung" ist und das hier verschwunden ist 


> Error 404 - Not found


geht´s  eventuell weiter. Im übrigen ist mein Wissensdurst  gestillt.
 Ob und was damit geschieht, ist mir offengestanden ziemlich egal. 
Ihr habt euch hier  gesucht und gefunden. Wäre das nicht geschehen, hätte vermutlich 
niemand davon hier Notiz genommen.


----------



## Penelope Poe (15 März 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



moaa schrieb:


> Für alle *NACHZÜGLER*,
> die uns erst jetzt finden und noch nicht angebunden sind:
> bei sanne501, Susann L., Venus oder mir könnt Ihr Euch über PN melden!!!
> LG
> moaa



Was für eine tolle Idee Moaa - woher hast du die nur?


----------



## technofreak (6 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Nicht um Salz in die Wunden zu streuen, aber es ist jetzt mehr als einen  Monat her, seit alle Seiten 
 des Betreibers ( nach meiner Kenntnis vier) nicht mehr on-line sind. An Hand  der homoöpathischen  Infos 
besteht die Vermutung, dass es ein  finanzielles Problem war,  was zur Abschaltung seitens des Providers führte
und  kein rechtliches. Offensichtlich ist dieses Problem bis heute nicht gelöst.

Die einzige Quelle im WWW liefert auch bei den dem  Betreiber nahestehenden nur Rätselraten und keinerlei
 Reaktion  des Betreibers über den Verbleib bzw Wiederaufleben. ( Stand 3.4.2007)


----------



## glubberer77 (12 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Hallo,
hab diese Seite heute zum ersten Mal entdeckt und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann :-? :
Ich war auch bei besagtem Forum registriert, nur kam ich zwei Tage später nicht mehr auf die Seite. Dort gab es einige nützliche Tipps, wie man mit den Drohungen von lebensprognose.com umgehen sollte.
Da ich mittlerweile auch einige "nette" Nachrichten von denen bekommen habe, weiß ich momentan nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll.
Kann mir hier irgendjemand helfen, Tipps geben etc.?

Ich hab jetzt hoffentlich nicht Leute verärgert, die schon länger hier sind...

Gruß, glubberer77


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*



glubberer77 schrieb:


> Kann mir hier irgendjemand helfen, Tipps geben etc.?


es gibt einen Thread, in dem das Thema Lebensprognose schon sehr lange
 und  sehr ausführlich behandelt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492

einfach mal in Ruhe durchlesen


----------



## glubberer77 (12 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich werd mich da mal durchlesen und hoffen, dass was richtiges für mich dabei ist.

Grüße


----------



## adrenalina (12 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

was ist bei dir genau los?
hast du den test gemacht oder direkt abgebrochen?
welche daten haben die von dir?

was hast du bis jetzt getan
reihenfolge wäre: 

[edit] 

Wenn du einen Musterbrief brauchst, (es gibt bestimmt welche hier im Forum)
lass es dann wissen.
viel erfolg und lass dich NICHT einschüchtern!


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## technofreak (12 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

weitere Postings  zum Thema Lebensprognose hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492
dieser  Thread ist als Anlaufpunkt für "Ehemalige" von talkingermany eingerichtet worden, 
nicht als Ersatzforum  für Lebensprognose Betroffene   

Außerdem erinnere ich nochmals eindringlich an die  Nutzungbedingungen dieses Forums 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## adrenalina (12 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Danke, Captain und technofreak. Ihr seid immer so subtil hilfsbereit! Es ist gut, euch immer da zu haben, so bleiben wir schön sachlich!
Hut ab!


----------



## Abacus77 (18 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

Talkingermany ist wieder da


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2007)

*AW: talkingermany.de*

schön für euch, dann hat sich der Thread hier erledigt.


----------

